# Trip to Berlin + Prague



## erica (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi everyone. Just planning a trip in Aug/Sept to take in Berlin, Poznan, Wroclaw, Prague. Sailing out to Rotterdam back via Calais. Any ideas / suggestions for routes / camping etc will be most appreciated. Thanks Erica


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

For Berlin I would recommend staying at the ADAC recovery yard / aire. You really can't get a better location for Berlin.

It is advisable to book Wohnmobile Park Berlin

For Prague we used Camping Prague - very basic but great location for the Capital.

Can't help on the route and haven't been to Poland until next month!


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We just returned from Poland, and where talking to a couple of caravaners on the site in Krakow. The where saying the motorways around Poznan to Warsaw was a nightmare as it's still under contructon.

We went to Wroclaw but ended in the back of beyond as the campsite we were going to couldn't be found. Had a puncture, but could find a tyre fitting repair shop anywhere, Ended up going to the main Fiat dealer in Wroclaw who were services cars on the Saturday morning. We found out Tyre Fitting shops close for the weekend.

As for places to stay, I can recommend Sunny Camp in Prague

http://www.sunny-camp.cz/index.html

And Wohmobile Park Berlin, it's at Tegal and outside the Umveltzone.

Both have excellent links to the city centre via the underground.


----------



## aps1 (Apr 27, 2009)

We visited Poland last year and are returning in August for a longer stay, 

can say that motorways in the south are good conditions and where you pay reasonable - Katowice to Krakow about £4.

minor / A class roads average 30 mph, therefore allow plenty of time.

consider visiting Auschwitz 1/2 day visit. overnight parking in secure adjacent car park £5.

things to get, Polish Camping and Caravanning Federation, Map of camp sites, best value for money with GPS coordinates for >150 sites, and dont forget the satnav

more info available if requested.


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Berlin, yep the Stellplatz Berlin Spandau (WoMo-Treff)
is good value, has reasonable facilities, free WiFi and is close to Tegel airport. You can walk to the U bahn and there is a bus nearby.

It is in the campsite database and here's the website: http://www.womotreff.de/

HTH
Simon


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Knaus Caravan Site at Nurnberg is a good stop on you're way back to Calais.

http://www.select-site.com/campsites/overview.cfm?mc=1306

If you have a Knaus mh you can stop here for free (t & c's)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you check the campsite database there are several stellplatze for you to choose from around Berlin.
I'm in agreement with Addie, the Adac one at Berlin-Kreuzberg is the closest one to the centre...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4878

Doesn't look much but its surprisingly quiet considering its location.
Bloke in the office was a right miserable git with a serious sense of humour bypass but apart from that we'd use it again if in the area. Checkpoint Charlie about 15-20 min walk.

Pete


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

when we went to Berlin in October we stayed at http://www.stellplatz-berlin.de/Home.2.0.html?&L=1 from there all the buses and s-bahn u-bahn all within walking distance and I really don't walk far, we did take in Colditz too on our trip  Have a great trip :wink:


----------

